# SS 19.03.22 - Penderecki #1



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Krzysztof Penderecki (1933 - 2020)

Symphony No. 1

I. Archi 1
II. Dynamis 1
III. Dynamis 2
IV. Archi 2

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Posting already today. It has been a while since we listened Krzysztof Penderecki. I am a big fan of his music. Symphony #1 was composed in 1973. It is from his modern period. If you like this one check also Therodyne and St. Luke Passion. Those are master pieces. I am listening this one:









Also in youtube:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Wit on Naxos for me....
Penderecki #1 is pretty cool, wild....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The composer's recording on EMI is what I have.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I also have the EMI disc with Penderecki conducting the London Symphony. One of the greatest of composers from 20th and 21st centuries.


----------



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

All right; my first time participating in this!

I listened to the Naxos record of Antoni Wit conducting the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. Honestly, this symphony didn't really capture my imagination fully, BUT I appreciated trying out something I never listened to before.

That said, I must mention that I absolutely LOVE his seventh symphony; "Seven Gates of Jerusalem."


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

PathfinderCS said:


> All right; my first time participating in this!
> 
> I listened to the Naxos record of Antoni Wit conducting the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. Honestly, this symphony didn't really capture my imagination fully, BUT I appreciated trying out something I never listened to before.
> 
> That said, I must mention that I absolutely LOVE his seventh symphony; "Seven Gates of Jerusalem."


Penderecki's instrumental symphonies #s 1- 5 are really excellent...all very strong...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be streaming the Naxos version 
Not sure I will get to the end of this one but game to give it a go


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Humours and chaotic is how I would best describe this symphony. It gave me the feeling that it was composed to see what sounds and effects an orchestra could make and it certainly did that.
Enjoyed listening to it, but I have to say not something I may go out of my way to listen to it again.
That’s the beauty of the Saturday Symphony for me


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Striking how rad it seemed compared to the more conventional sounds of the later output - I do prefer the earlier works but I'm not averse to Penderecki's later stuff either. Apologies for offering a possibly far-fetched comparison but the first symphony reminds me in a way of the effect Roxy Music's debut album had (and still does have) on me compared to their later, smoother material.

The Naxos recording for me, also - I'll give it a whirl before the day is through.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Naxos recording here too. Interesting ... It really explores what sounds an orchestra can generate. Good choice


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Perhaps this is the bridge between Penderecki's two eras, in that it is definitely of the avant-garde soundworld, and yet it is a Symphony. Perhaps the pinnacle of his experimental period, despite there being certainly more popular works.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

This Dux recording appears to be the same performance as the previously posted EMI compilation of Penderecki leading his first symphony, which I will take out today.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

You think? Different orchestra names


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

maestro267 said:


> You think? Different orchestra names


Good call. I finally took it out and the performances date from 2013, so not anywhere near the same as the EMI, which I think comes from the 70's.


----------

